# Syntax error in bsd.apache.mk



## carlton_draught (Dec 17, 2010)

I've been getting this error for the past several weeks when running ports-mgmt/portmaster, and wondering what it is and how to fix it. Running
`# portsnap fetch update`
or even
`# portsnap fetch extract`
does not solve it. Here is what I get. Things seem to function, but it is annoying. I've tried searching on the net and on the forums but am none the wiser.


```
===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for www/mod_dnssd in background
===>>> Gathering dependency list for www/mod_dnssd from ports
Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting ")")
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 170: warning: "for module in auth_basic auth_digest authn_file authn_dbm authn_anon authn_default authn_alias 
authz_host authz_groupfile authz_user authz_dbm authz_owner authz_default cache disk_cache file_cache dav dav_fs actions alias asis autoindex 
cern_meta cgi charset_lite deflate dir dumpio env expires headers imagemap include info log_config logio mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite 
setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias filter version reqtimeout ssl; do  echo (PULSEAUDIO) authn_dbd mem_cache 
bucketeer case_filter case_filter_in ext_filter log_forensic optional_hook_export optional_hook_import optional_fn_import optional_fn_export ldap 
authnz_ldap dbd proxy proxy_connect proxy_ftp proxy_http proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_scgi suexec cgid | /usr/bin/grep -wq ${module} 2> 
/dev/null ||  echo ${module};  done" returned non-zero status
Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting ")")
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 170: warning: "for module in auth_basic auth_digest authn_file authn_dbm authn_anon authn_default authn_alias 
authz_host authz_groupfile authz_user authz_dbm authz_owner authz_default cache disk_cache file_cache dav dav_fs actions alias asis autoindex 
cern_meta cgi charset_lite deflate dir dumpio env expires headers imagemap include info log_config logio mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite 
setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias filter version reqtimeout ssl; do  echo (PULSEAUDIO) authn_dbd mem_cache 
bucketeer case_filter case_filter_in ext_filter log_forensic optional_hook_export optional_hook_import optional_fn_import optional_fn_export ldap 
authnz_ldap dbd proxy proxy_connect proxy_ftp proxy_http proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_scgi suexec cgid | /usr/bin/grep -wq ${module} 2> 
/dev/null ||  echo ${module};  done" returned non-zero status
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for www/mod_dnssd
```

Any pointers on where to go from here? Anyone experiencing the same thing?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 17, 2010)

What do you have in /etc/make.conf?


----------



## carlton_draught (Dec 17, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> What do you have in /etc/make.conf?


Thanks for the tip. By a process of elimination, this is what is giving me the error.

```
WITHOUT_MODULES=(PULSEAUDIO)
```
However, I would like to maintain that functionality. Hmmm.


----------



## carlton_draught (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok, didn't need to have the parenthesis.

```
WITHOUT_MODULES=PULSEAUDIO
```
works.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 20, 2010)

There is no pulseaudio kernel module so you can remove that line entirely. WITHOUT_MODULES is for kernel modules only.


----------

